# how much should a growing puppu eat?



## theprodigy001 (Mar 31, 2011)

hello,

i was wondering how much my growing 4 month old bullmastiff/pitbull mix puppy should be eating.he is currently on Orijen 6 fish.let me know how much either in calories or cups.

thanks for your help


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

There is no answer for that quesiton. Every puppy & dog is different. There is no set amount. You feed a puppy an amount so that you can see the last 2 or 3 ribs and see a definite waste line behind his rib cage when viewed from above. The hip bone nor spine should be seen. Use that as a guide as to how much to feed. The good feeding amount will change so don't get him perfect and expect to stay that way forever.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Back when I was feeding Orijen I would look at the feeding guidelines. I would see what was recommended for my size dog and then feed LESS. I would then just keep an eye on body condition. If the dog starts to look a bit thin then feed a bit more and vise versa.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> Back when I was feeding Orijen I would look at the feeding guidelines. I would see what was recommended for my size dog and then feed LESS. I would then just keep an eye on body condition. If the dog starts to look a bit thin then feed a bit more and vise versa.


This is what I do. The bag shows how much to feed by weight, and I would just dock that down. My dog weighs just over 20lbs, and I feed her 1 1/2 cups a day, with some canned food (about a 1/2 cup a day). She doesn't always eat it all. I use the rest of her kibble as additional treats for training.

I just keep an eye on her weight, she's looking great now and has the energy of a horse. I bounce her back and forth between the fish and the puppy food.


----------



## theprodigy001 (Mar 31, 2011)

is Orijen a good food?is there anything better then orijen? i have tried totw,diamond and solid gold.my pup would not even eat solid gold and totw and diamond his weight would be good but had some skin issues. so far on orijen the skin problems are cleaing up and he looks good.


----------



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm battling the same issues. I have an 11 week old Olde English Bulldogge. She was roughly 9 lbs when I got her. I have her on Acana Prairie. The bag said to give her 3/4 cup per day. I did that and she lost weight and was too thin for my liking. Her ribs were showing too much. I upped the amount to a cup a day and she's gained weight and looks great. She still has the slim waist behind the ribs and has nice muscle tone. 

As stated above, I just use the bag as a starting point and just look at their weight and go from there.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

theprodigy001 said:


> is Orijen a good food?is there anything better then orijen? i have tried totw,diamond and solid gold.my pup would not even eat solid gold and totw and diamond his weight would be good but had some skin issues. so far on orijen the skin problems are cleaing up and he looks good.


As far as commercial kibbles go- no, there is nothing better than Orijen as long asit agrees with your dog.


----------

